# Advice on raw diet



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi

I started my puppy on two daily meals - one kibble (Costco nature's domain) and the other was either a chicken leg quarter, or a raw ground meat + some veggie mix, which I bought from a local butcher shop. I used to add a raw egg twice a week and Hokamix twice a week to his food.

He is now 6 months old and is about 48 pounds. I did not have any problem with that diet. But considering the obvious advantages of raw feeding, I am thinking of switching mostly to raw. Since many in this forum have a lot of experience feeding raw, I wanted to run by my feeding plan and check if I am missing something:
------------
I am feeding him 1 pound of chicken per meal (two meals per day). Three days in a week, I replace one meal of chicken with kibble (I want this, so that he is used to it, in case we have to board him during our long-distance trips). In addition to this, twice a week, I feed him a can of chunk light tuna. Four times a week, I add a quarter pound of mashed pumpkin to his meal. I am also continuing the two whole raw eggs and two scoops of Hokamix per week regimen.

For chicken, I get the whole fryer with heart and kidney inside, and cut that into pound sizes. I plan on getting lamb/mutton/rabbit for him occasionally. 
For kibble, I am considering replacing Nature's Domain with Evo Chicken and Turkey formula. The recent recall from Diamond Foods worried me, even though it did not hit Oregon.
For fish, I am feeding him chunk light tuna from Bumblebee (in water). I am also considering rotating it with canned sardines or mackerel.

He gets a lamb leg bone (with very little meat on it) for gnawing purposes.
--------------

I am concerned whether I am depriving him of any specific nutrient, especially in the veggie area, where all he gets is pumpkin. Please suggest. I am new to this and would really appreciate your input. Thank you!

Regards,
SP


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

SPOR said:


> In addition to this, twice a week, I feed him a can of chunk light tuna.


I would not recommend using tuna. It can have high mercury content. It's a VERY big fish and the bigger the fish the more mercury they can have.

If you are looking for a convenient fish try either canned Jack Mackerel or Sardines (in water or PLAIN oil).



> Four times a week, I add a quarter pound of mashed pumpkin to his meal. I am also continuing the two whole raw eggs and two scoops of Hokamix per week regimen.


The eggs are good but I would skip the pumpkin and Hokamix. Dogs do not need vegetables.



> I am concerned whether I am depriving him of any specific nutrient, especially in the veggie area, where all he gets is pumpkin.


This is the breakdown on my current pack of 9 dogs:
Tazer, 13 yr old Cocker Spaniel - hasn't had a significant vegetable presence in his diet in over 10 years

Winnie, 13 yr old Corgi mix - same as Tazer

Kaynya and Mauser - both switched to raw with NO veggies at 8-9 weeks of age

Spike, Fuego, CJ, Wasabi and Clark - all weaned directly to raw - NO veggies
​The only green ingredient in their diet is the occasional green tripe (maybe once a week when I can get some).

They do get the occasional tidbit of fruit or veggie if I have leftovers.


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you for your suggestions*

Hi Lauri,

Thank you for your suggestions. Your website on raw feeding is very informative.

I will replace the tuna with canned mackerel/sardines. I also wanted your opinion on giving him a whole trout. I found a box of whole trouts at Costco. Is it ok to feed him the whole fish?

Thank you! 

Regards,
SP


----------



## KumoWarrior (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Wendy Volhard raw diet for dogs? She says she doubled the healthy life of her Newfies from 7 to an amazing 14 years.... 

? thanks


----------

